# Overspray



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been very lucky not to have any major disasters but lately I'm starting for think more about preventive methods. Usually I dont spray if the wind is above 10mph, and in subdivisions I always ask the neighbors to move their cars. 

So I have a few questions for you....

Do you ever cover the neighbors house? 
Do you ask the neighbors to move their cars?
At what wind speed do you stop spraying?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm gettin a picture of my neighbors house being painted and me being asked to move my vehicles down the end of the block while some dudes climb all over my roof with plastic and drops or something. LOL

I'm not feelin it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I work on condos a lot. In a town called Blowing Rock. Windy place. It's a constant concern for me. 
I really don't like to ask anyone to move their car. Lotta the condos are rentals, so I can often time the spray work when not many people are there. But if not, instead of asking someone to move their car ,I will ask them if I can cover it. Got a couple car covers for this, and can use drops. It just seems more polite than asking them to move. Sometimes they will just move it anyway.

If its spray and back roll work (most of the time), I've found that real close spraying, like 2-3 inches,at medium pressure, really cuts down on airborne overspray.
I will sometimes push it, and spray in wind 15-20 mph. If I didn't, I would have very few spray days.
Big prices of card board, strategically placed,make me feel safer too, for low work anyway.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I noticed that a lot of the waterbornes become like dryfall after so many feet. I believe SW Shercryl has this claim on their tech sheet.

The following is pasted from the Sher-Cryl Application Bulletin: 

Sher-Cryl can be used as a dryfall coating in certain environmental 
conditions. Test product before each application. Test by spraying 
15-25 feet toward paint container. All material should readily wipe 
clean. Temperature and humidity will affect ability to dryfall. Hot sur- 
face will cause overspray to bond to surface. Always clean overspray 
immediately from hot surfaces.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wind is one reason I use a 211 or 217 tip, I spray 2-4" away from the house in smaller bursts. I do carry car covers and unused drop cloths to cover cars if the neighbors do not want to move them, I guess I am licky as most houses are a decent distantce apart from one another.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Wind is one reason I use a 211 or 217 tip, I spray 2-4" away from the house in smaller bursts. I do carry car covers and unused drop cloths to cover cars if the neighbors do not want to move them, I guess I am licky as most houses are a decent distantce apart from one another.


That's like saying I use either a .22 or a 12 gauge. Big difference between those sizes. Not to mention the fan size is small for exterior. Most common is 4xx or 5xx.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you guys carry overspray protection plan on your GL?I had to change my GL company,because they would not cover overspray.

P.S did you ever asked your insurance broker,if you covered in case of overspray?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't spray exteriors but a previous gl insurance agent warned me that it's considered a separate claim and deductible for each car hit with overspray. 

That'll add up quickly if you wipe out an entire parking lot. :yes:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't spray exteriors but a previous gl insurance agent warned me that it's considered a separate claim and deductible for each car hit with overspray.
> 
> That'll add up quickly if you wipe out an entire parking lot. :yes:


Witch on the end makes no sense right?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> That's like saying I use either a .22 or a 12 gauge. Big difference between those sizes. Not to mention the fan size is small for exterior. Most common is 4xx or 5xx.


I know it is a small tip for exteriors, I will bet the farm a 4xx or 5xx on a windy day will allow a whole lot more over spray to fly than the smaller tips I use.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I use my work truck as a shield.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Now a little off topic,but still about overspray!


I parked my brand spanking new truck(3 weeks after i purchased)in the building parking lot,while i was getting my teeth checked and cleaned at my dentist,this was around 8:30 in the morning,when I was done around 11:00 i walked to my truck to see the beauty all over-sprayed with the roof coating.These guys got there around 9am and just started spraying.So I asked who was the guy responsible for the job site,this guy comes up to me trowing nasty words at me so I said ok!I went around and dial the number of their truck,explained the owner what happened and he basically straight up told me,DONT YOU SEE WE ARE SPRAYING?I was shocked!So I called cops to file a complaint(thinking I will go after his GL)guess what?cops shows up,and they tell me that they cant record this,because this was not done on purpose,and it was not vandalism.Long story short,I end up paying a shop buffing the truck out of the overspray,and was very doubtful of all that overspray thing coverage.again it all varies city to city,but the cop who the tax payers pay money to,had nothing to loose by recording the incident,however he chose to have a coffee in his cruiser for the next 30 minutes while I was there trying to put my self together.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

anything anywhere anytime
"it don't take a weather man to know which way the wind blow"


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Now a little off topic,but still about overspray!
> 
> I parked my brand spanking new truck(3 weeks after i purchased)in the building parking lot,while i was getting my teeth checked and cleaned at my dentist,this was around 8:30 in the morning,when I was done around 11:00 i walked to my truck to see the beauty all over-sprayed with the roof coating.These guys got there around 9am and just started spraying.So I asked who was the guy responsible for the job site,this guy comes up to me trowing nasty words at me so I said ok!I went around and dial the number of their truck,explained the owner what happened and he basically straight up told me,DONT YOU SEE WE ARE SPRAYING?I was shocked!So I called cops to file a complaint(thinking I will go after his GL)guess what?cops shows up,and they tell me that they cant record this,because this was not done on purpose,and it was not vandalism.Long story short,I end up paying a shop buffing the truck out of the overspray,and was very doubtful of all that overspray thing coverage.again it all varies city to city,but the cop who the tax payers pay money to,had nothing to loose by recording the incident,however he chose to have a coffee in his cruiser for the next 30 minutes while I was there trying to put my self together.


Floridas finest!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We used fitted car covers, they have elastic bands to keep tight. Not so good for a suburban, but good for most cars. Also plastic and blue tape. I try to tape on things like wheels and glass, not the paint. If I see someone I ask, otherwise we just cover. People almost always thank us for doing so.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't spray exteriors but a previous gl insurance agent warned me that it's considered a separate claim and deductible for each car hit with overspray.
> 
> That'll add up quickly if you wipe out an entire parking lot. :yes:


it's about a buck and a quarter to have a car Clayed out. Some people might not know is all. Not from painting a house have I ever seen it happen but doing mostly commercial work, yes, over the years I have heard of a few whole lot fills of cars getting wiped out. I noticed over time that the phenomenon is most likely to occur on a lightly rainy day.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

i'd assume you could probably use some sort of zip pole system no??

I know if they didn't make one I would try to. Grab some 1x or 2x 10'ss or 12's, space them out and tack on your masking plastic. 

Could probably even weld up some stands and use metal pipe for easy install/break down. Up front cost would be a little bit, but if everyone's that worried, I would eliminate the worry and build/buy something to deal with it. Way better than the stress


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

As a painter that hardly ever sprays outside, this discussion kind of blows my mind. If you need to ask the neighbor if you can cover their cars, doesn't this mean you should not really be spraying that day? I mean, if there is a chance you are going to get overspray on their car, what about the windows on their house? What about their grill on the deck? If you get hired by one person to paint their house, the neighbors should not be involved at all IMO...just seems rude to involve them to me. If the conditions are not optimal to spray, then brush it?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I had it happen one time to me to a bmw, we were doing a deck in the back of the house spraying oil sealer, the car was parked on the side of the house it was covered with overspray, I couldn't believe it, 500 dollars to fix it up. I find latex doesn't travel nearly as far as oil


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Carl said:


> As a painter that hardly ever sprays outside, this discussion kind of blows my mind. If you need to ask the neighbor if you can cover their cars, doesn't this mean you should not really be spraying that day? I mean, if there is a chance you are going to get overspray on their car, what about the windows on their house? What about their grill on the deck? If you get hired by one person to paint their house, the neighbors should not be involved at all IMO...just seems rude to involve them to me. If the conditions are not optimal to spray, then brush it?


Precisely, if a painter asked me to cover/move my car my next question would be "So what's your plan to protect the rest of my property?"


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> I know it is a small tip for exteriors, I will bet the farm a 4xx or 5xx on a windy day will allow a whole lot more over spray to fly than the smaller tips I use.


Probably, but you may as well paint the house with a 2" brush.  

You can control the amount of over spray with the right tip for the product and the correct pressure.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

South-fl-painter, I caught a guy dumping his roof shingles on my property at my previous house. I called the police, they came out and said that there was nothing they could do because it was a civil matter. I'd have to sue him to get anything done. So I loaded them all back up and went and dumped them on his driveway with about 3 months worth of dog poo mixed in.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> South-fl-painter, I caught a guy dumping his roof shingles on my property at my previous house. I called the police, they came out and said that there was nothing they could do because it was a civil matter. I'd have to sue him to get anything done. So I loaded them all back up and went and dumped them on his driveway with about 3 months worth of dog poo mixed in.


Haha good one!


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Might help you out, at times we'll use a rolling scaffold with 6 mil plastic attached for a wind barrier or overspray catch.
I have a pic. of it on a thread titled change orders & extras.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This whole conversation is stupid.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> This whole conversation is stupid.


And you just made it that much more brilliant

....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> This whole conversation is stupid.


Shall we talk about Behr instead


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Damon T said:


> We used fitted car covers, they have elastic bands to keep tight. Not so good for a suburban, but good for most cars. Also plastic and blue tape. I try to tape on things like wheels and glass, not the paint. If I see someone I ask, otherwise we just cover. People almost always thank us for doing so.


What type of car covers do you use and where do you buy them. When painting shopping centers sometimes a car or two gets parked in a work area before we get the chance to block it off. Then we fight keeping plastic on it and risk damaging the cars finish.

....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What type of car covers do you use and where do you buy them. When painting shopping centers sometimes a car or two gets parked in a work area before we get the chance to block it off. Then we fight keeping plastic on it and risk damaging the cars finish.
> 
> ....


Get disposable tyvek car covers


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What type of car covers do you use and where do you buy them. When painting shopping centers sometimes a car or two gets parked in a work area before we get the chance to block it off. Then we fight keeping plastic on it and risk damaging the cars finish.
> 
> ....


What I do is put plastic over the car and tape it to the wheel rims (metal part) and then put two 12x15 drop cloths. Even is its windy its too heavy too blow them all off.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sometimes the rims have to much break dust for the tape to stick. I alao worry I will scratch the car with heavy drops, the car covers seem more sensible

....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sometimes the rims have to much break dust for the tape to stick. I alao worry I will scratch the car with heavy drops, the car covers seem more sensible
> 
> ....


Just put the plastic under the drop cloths or NOT.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Just put the plastic under the drop cloths or NOT.


We've done that,, plastic isn't going to protect the car from being scratched

....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> We've done that,, plastic isn't going to protect the car from being scratched
> 
> ....


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

You never get slugged in the face when some dude comes outside to find his Lexus covered with plastic, tape and grubby painters drops? Do you ever pretend that was your car and imagine how you would like it if someone did that to your car?


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I know this may sound silly or ridiculous to some, but here goes: If you have to worry about covering up someone's car on an exterior paint job - DO NOT SPRAY the job! "Brush & Roll". However, if you insist on the spray method of painting, you and I are in a different league of Quality painters...

Para - thank you in advance for your counter argument and/or Dig. :jester:


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys are too funny,espiecially the guy spraying exteriors with a 217.

I mean come on,is that true?

I cannot believe theres people out there who are so scared of overspray that they would even consider doing it by hand or using a 217.

I've been spraying exteriors for 25 years,never once had to clean anybodys car or windows or decks or anything,you know why?

Because I know what I'm doing,thats why,and I use a 517 usually,unless it's Elasto-Meric in which case I use a 621.

I mean honest to God,a 217 on a exterior?That is just laughable,how do you stay in business like that?

The way I know it's too windy to spray outside is if I put my tip 8" away from surface and the wind takes it before it hits the wall,then it's too windy to spray,and not because I'm worried the overspray will land on some car,but because that would just waste too much paint.

Heres a little tidbit some of you may not realize,when it's warm to hot out,your overspray dries in seconds and becomes dust,why?Because it's tiny little particles of paint that dry very very quickly,wind will dry it even quicker,ever spray a room and then set a fan in there and see how much quicker the paint dries?

Same with windy conditions,it dries your paint faster,and overspray is overrated.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Carl said:


> You never get slugged in the face when some dude comes outside to find his Lexus covered with plastic, tape and grubby painters drops? Do you ever pretend that was your car and imagine how you would like it if someone did that to your car?


No, usually people are understanding as they see the situation and desire to move the vehicle else where. 



MuraCoat said:


> I know this may sound silly or ridiculous to some, but here goes: If you have to worry about covering up someone's car on an exterior paint job - DO NOT SPRAY the job! "Brush & Roll". However, if you insist on the spray method of painting, you and I are in a different league of Quality painters...
> 
> Para - thank you in advance for your counter argument and/or Dig. :jester:


I'm not talking your little residential repaint. Where I get concerned is parking lots of a shopping center I'm painting. We block off spaces that are near the work area but sometimes someone beats us to it or its a is left over night. There is no way I'm busting out a brush and roller on a 40'x800' unpainted stucco wall and I'm not stopping the project over 1 car.

....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

propainterJ said:


> You guys are too funny,espiecially the guy spraying exteriors with a 217.
> 
> I mean come on,is that true?
> 
> ...


And you must think your a spraying god. We all have our ways of painting that work for us, I like the smaller tips you like the bigger tips who cares. I charge the HO for the tips usually. I have been using small tips for years and never had any issues.

Edit: I have no problem staying in business, infact we were a 2 person operation 2 months ago, we have so much work right now we hired and have an 8 person crew working 7 days a week 10+ hours a day. My work speaks for it's self.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I charge the HO for the tips usually.


Do you toss'em after each job?? For how many tips do you charge per job?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't even know why they make a .217 tip. What that oriifice fan width is even appropriate for I dunno. 
A .211, .213 has uses. A .517 or a .617 has uses. A .217 I can't think of one thing it would be appropriate for.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do you toss'em after each job?? For how many tips do you charge per job?


I keep the tips until they blow out, depends if I have to spray oil primer I charge for 2 if only latex I charge for 1.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> I don't even know why they make a .217 tip. What that oriifice fan width is even appropriate for I dunno.
> A .211, .213 has uses. A .517 or a .617 has uses. A .217 I can't think of one thing it would be appropriate for.


If the paint store is out of 211 i grab the 217, the local SW usually has the tips in stock i use but I do tend to buy them out. We are buying 10 tips monday or tuesday and getting the deal 10 tips and a free gun. I also have 10 spare guns sitting around just incase one craps out. We have 3 sprayers, 4 guns running on some jobs.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

who works with the tools?
On this site. 
anyone?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oden said:


> who works with the tools?
> On this site.
> anyone?


:laughing:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*217*



Oden said:


> I don't even know why they make a .217 tip. What that oriifice fan width is even appropriate for I dunno.
> A .211, .213 has uses. A .517 or a .617 has uses. A .217 I can't think of one thing it would be appropriate for.


Long hoses at extreme heights. Worked on many towers in my painting career. A 217 sounds out of ordinary on the ground but hanging 500' plus on a swing stage with the pump Graco King 63:1 on the ground its business as usual. 

Forgot this is a Residential Forum. :blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I've been very lucky not to have any major disasters but lately I'm starting for think more about preventive methods. Usually I dont spray if the wind is above 10mph, and in subdivisions I always ask the neighbors to move their cars.
> 
> So I have a few questions for you....
> 
> ...


 Ask Jimmy!:whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used a 217 to spray heated col tar on a three inch angle iron constructed clarifier rake arm. It helped control the overspray.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We tried a wb lacquer type primer that is 62% solids. Recommended tip is a 17 orifice. Ended up with a 214ff working for us. Otherwise, 17's are for drywall priming.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Since we are approving what size tips to use and not. Is a 315 a bad choice? I've been finding them in my housing.
thanks


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Since we are approving what size tips to use and not. Is a 315 a bad choice? I've been finding them in my housing.
> thanks


Only works with yellow paint. Any kind though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Only works with yellow paint. Any kind though.


We are so blessed to be in the presence of such industry leadership here.

....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, I use mostly various x10ff tips, 517, and little else. But, I do not spray outside.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Just peek in I spray everything except the wind in San Diego picks up on the hills have to stop spraying at 1:00 but I have a team that goes ahead of me to do the masking but of course the spray has to check the tape . Yeah my idea the rookies breaking them. In

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

alanbarrington said:


> Just peek in I spray everything except the wind in San Diego picks up on the hills have to stop spraying at 1:00 but I have a team that goes ahead of me to do the masking but of course the spray has to check the tape . Yeah my idea the rookies breaking them. In
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oden said:


> I don't even know why they make a .217 tip. What that oriifice fan width is even appropriate for I dunno.
> A .211, .213 has uses. A .517 or a .617 has uses. A .217 I can't think of one thing it would be appropriate for.


I ordered a 5-10 and 5-12 FFT online recently. Haven't had a chance to try them out. At our local PDCA spray seminar recently the trainer spoke about how you get a much better finish with wider tips of the same orifice. Ie you get a better finish with a 5-10 over a 2-10 even if you're shooting narrow woodwork. Obviously you have to do a little more masking, and will use some more paint, but the finish is supposed to be better due to the fan pattern and atomiZation. Peace out


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Damon T said:


> I ordered a 5-10 and 5-12 FFT online recently. Haven't had a chance to try them out. At our local PDCA spray seminar recently the trainer spoke about how you get a much better finish with wider tips of the same orifice. Ie you get a better finish with a 5-10 over a 2-10 even if you're shooting narrow woodwork. Obviously you have to do a little more masking, and will use some more paint, but the finish is supposed to be better due to the fan pattern and atomiZation. Peace out


What if its yellow paint, like moderator DeanV said?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would think that dropping to a 208 or 308 ff would have a similar effect compared to going to a wider x10ff. Just a thought. 

It is kind of funny how much smaller of a tip we spray trim with than manufacturers specify on the paint gallons.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> It is kind of funny how much smaller of a tip we spray trim with than manufacturers specify on the paint gallons.


That's because you guys are all cowboys, rebels, and free spirits. You don't live by anyone rules but your own.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I would think that dropping to a 208 or 308 ff would have a similar effect compared to going to a wider x10ff. Just a thought.
> 
> It is kind of funny how much smaller of a tip we spray trim with than manufacturers specify on the paint gallons.


Hey dean, what's your go to trim paint?


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

If it's too breezy I avoid spraying, but I over sprayed my truck once big time while I was painting a fence. Another time I was spraying a mobile Home and it was close quarters in there, and Got a little bit of over spray on the neighbors driveway, and he came out and threatened to sue me. :blink: And, one time I was spraying an open top patio cover and got over spray up on the guys tile roof. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey dean, what's your go to trim paint?


For spraying interior trim Graham Ceramic Satin. For brushing it varies.


----------



## NPYYZ (May 7, 2013)

I know I'll get crap for this but , I don't spray exteriors, only hand brushed for me. I never have overspray issued doing it this way.


----------



## S.LUCAS PAINTS (Jul 18, 2013)

spraylastic from sw had good results on exterior i did drys in 10 feet,goes on wood/metal/alum i would suggest using it (its a dryfall product...price is alot less than normal ext paint also


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NPYYZ said:


> I know I'll get crap for this but , I don't spray exteriors, only hand brushed for me. I never have overspray issued doing it this way.


Respect.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

NPYYZ said:


> I know I'll get crap for this but , I don't spray exteriors, only hand brushed for me. I never have overspray issued doing it this way.


We do our share of just brush and roll exteriors. Especially if its the same color, one coat of Aura or Regal Select works great. When it takes two coats that second coat B&R really seems to take a long time. That's when I'm thinking, "man we should have sprayed this!"


----------

